# Dash Cams



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

I wish I got a dash cam years ago.

I bought the cheapest(24$) dash cam at the wal-mart a month or so ago and have had it in the work van and it's great. The specific model I have is the pilot WM-506-8 but it really doesn't matter. I would highly recommend you get something better. I did just order 3 more of an identical looking model or 16$ each off the ebay.

NEW Pilot On-Board Witness 720p HP Automotive Dash Cam wm-507-8 car 757558744091 | eBay That's just one listing but I would just search for pilot dash cam if you want the most craptastic model. I did have to reformat the sd card a couple tims but since then it's been great. Every couple days I put the sd card in my laptop and make sure it's actually recording properly.

It records in intervals and as the memory card gets full it deletes the oldest recordings.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

I have one of these for each truck, before this one I had another brand that lasted a few years....its worth its weight in gold..video doesnt lie when some one claims you hit them or some other BS... 



https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07DLG9GFG/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Since I started this thread, almost had two issues. 

Work van backing out from a blind drive very quickly, missed me by inches. Got it on camera.

Large truck saw yellow and gunned it, entered intersection over a second after light turned red. Luckily I looked before entering intersection. That one I emailed the clip to the employer. Nothing okay about driving a 35,000lbs truck into a red light at a busy intersection.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

I have garmin something or other- 55’s (I think) in my truck, my escape and had one in my Jeep..
luckily I’ve never needed it, but it’s there just in case.. 
for what they cost it can be a huge savings in time headaches and $


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I could use one behind my cube too.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> I could use one behind my cube too.
> 
> View attachment 127353
> View attachment 127354


When did that happen?


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Debo22 said:


> When did that happen?


Three or four years ago. People in front of me slammed on their breaks. I stopped, checked both mirrors, sigh of relief, then a little thump. Lady said “that’s the problem with big trucks like yours, you can’t see what’s going on.” Lol.
When her husband showed up and saw my truck, he said “I have a rental and the sewer is backed up. Could you take care of it for me?”


----------



## RichardBull (Jan 7, 2021)

OpenSights said:


> I could use one behind my cube too.
> 
> View attachment 127353
> View attachment 127354


I like that ramp


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

RichardBull said:


> I like that ramp


It’s a toss up between a ramp and a lift gate. But I like the ramp better, don’t have to worry about it breaking down.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> It’s a toss up between a ramp and a lift gate. But I like the ramp better, don’t have to worry about it breaking down.



Plywood ramp, block and tackle with 3 pulleys to pull it in. Just hook the handle and walk away with the rope. I use it for pulling old softeners/tanks/filters in too.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

skoronesa said:


> Plywood ramp, block and tackle with 3 pulleys to pull it in. Just hook the handle and walk away with the rope. I use it for pulling old softeners/tanks/filters in too.
> 
> 
> View attachment 127370


I have a harbor freight crane that I installed in my cube. 4 years later, I still have yet to install the electric motor, or use it.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> I have a harbor freight crane that I installed in my cube. 4 years later, I still have yet to install the electric motor, or use it.



I'll pay shipping


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

skoronesa said:


> I'll pay shipping


Lol! Wouldn’t be worth shipping from me. You don’t have a HFT near you? You can order online. Not sure on shipping though.....


----------

